# Jump Start Cars?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.

Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.

Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Better than driving.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Get a compact jump start box from amazon. No risk to your car that way. They run about $40-$50 for one large enough to start anything from 4cyl cars the V8 trucks. About the size of a small paperback book. Easy to use. Just don't hook it up backwards. I would bet it pays for itself in no time.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

More than a pair of jumper cables but it doesn't risk your car.

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-portable-power-pack-with-jump-starter-62306.html

I'm not sure it's worth the liability risk myself but that's something you have to decide for yourself.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Look for a 600amp beatit on Amazon. $55, will start pretty much anything with a gas engine. Weighs 2lbs.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

That scenario is far too unlikely to happen to be profitable in the long term. You'll also be setting yourself up for general liability problems. Steer clear imo. You're more likely to make more money with a tip sign (lol).


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

You're gonna charge people for a jump? They would probably just decline and flag down another person willing to do it freely. All they need is jumper cables in their xar and the probability of getting a jump is much higher.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> You're gonna charge people for a jump? They would probably just decline and flag down another person willing to do it freely. All they need is jumper cables in their xar and the probability of getting a jump is much higher.


Flagging people down who will do it for free isn't what she is saying. If someone used Uber app to summon a driver to give them a jump, then upon agreement would it be appropriate to ask for payment. She would be going offline and driving to the stranded persons location to assist them. Almost like a AAA.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So if you could jump 5 cars a day , that's $125 for couple of hours


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Around here not many people answer yes to that "do you have jumper cables" question. People are dicks.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

I think it's a great idea, but I have never had any pax ask me to give them a jump before (sure it happens though). If this did happen, I'd certainly have no issue charging them $20 for it to compensate me for my time and if they didn't understand this I'd cancel/next em (elderly excluded since I like them).


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Michael Proffitt said:


> Flagging people down who will do it for free isn't what she is saying. If someone used Uber app to summon a driver to give them a jump, then upon agreement would it be appropriate to ask for payment. She would be going offline and driving to the stranded persons location to assist them. Almost like a AAA.


But why the hell would they call an uber when it's faster to just flag people down?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

unitxero said:


> That scenario is far too unlikely to happen to be profitable in the long term. You'll also be setting yourself up for general liability problems. Steer clear imo. You're more likely to make more money with a tip sign (lol).


Yes. I keep a jumpstarter in my trunk but that is for me or any friends in case the battery gets ran down. There are liability issues as said.

I once let a another driver use my jumpstarter. Well they hooked it up backwards and ended up frying their battery and did some small damage to their vehicle. Thankfully it wasn't my fault though as I let them hook it up themselves (partially because I was aware of liability issues and the other part because I did not know their car, they did).

You never know what the state of that car is when you hook it up. Maybe some bonehead hooked up the terminal color codes wrong so that now when you put it on it is backwards? Or maybe the battery is dangerously faulty and might explode when you hook it up. If you do this make sure you know the safety issues.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I may consider getting on of those all in one packs just to have it in case of emergency anyways, I wouldn't mind helping someone jump with it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> But why the hell would they call an uber when it's faster to just flag people down?


Good question. Maybe they are stuck out in the sticks or they don't want to flag a complete stranger down. Atleast with Uber, you have a way to track the driver down if they got wierd. I agree with you but she did mention that occasionally as a cab driver she would get people calling for a jump. You ask why? Maybe you should ask the people calling the cab company for a jump. Lol


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I drove a nice 70's ish man from the airport to his apartment 30 miles away. He wasn't staying there, he just needed to get his truck so he could go to his families thanksgiving. when we got there, something told me to wait until he got it started. It was pitch black out in the woods and I told him I would stay until I saw his truck start. (He lived in Florida, so I knew his truck had been sitting in cold Maine temps for a while) Sure enough? Dead battery. I gave him a jump it started in seconds. Just needed 5 more min of my time. I refused a tip. I made $25 on the trip already. Dead heading all the way back to Portland all I could think about was the world needs more good gestures like that. Plus? My mom would have slapped me silly if I took a tip from that old man. (which he DID offer) Thanksgiving or not.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Definitely a good investment, if anything it's a personal investment in case you get stuck somewhere.

Like I did.

Last night lol

Could've used one of these!

http://amzn.to/2haXa9D - $69.98 (Stanley 1000 Starter)

http://amzn.to/2h7JT1l - $49.99 (GOOLOO Starter)

http://amzn.to/2hkkaWy - $34.99 (DBPower Starter)


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Not worth the risk. Something goes wrong on the spot, it's all your fault. They find out there's an electrical problem in the car two months later, it must be something that Uber driver did. 

Carry a stand alone jump starter like others suggested for yourself, or if someone (non-uber) needs a good samaritan. If you're a stranger helping a stranger, they can't track down your identity and blame you after the fact.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I have one of the all-in-one things myself by Diehard (charger, air compressor, ac and dc ports, even a light) and it sure is handy. Heavy as a few bricks though. It is more for peace of mind though. AAA exists for a reason; this behavior is above and beyond the expectations for an Uber driver not to mention the added liability.

I jumped a girl's car at the gym last year (on my own time) and the leads on her battery were so corroded and crusty, it was like they had white covers. " It's not supposed to look like that?" "..." You never know what you're getting and just how in bad of shape their car and battery will be.

Another related story. My buddy and I were walking up the hill downtown to a bar this summer and saw some fire trucks and police on the way. Apparently some drunks tried to jump start a car, the cables went up and caused both vehicles to catch fire. Think Uber's insurance would cover that, worst case scenario? Lol.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

No way, having worked auto repair I'm not going to risk it. Any pre-existing problem could be pointed at you, or they can blatantly lie - I've had people come in with only the ECU working because someone messed up a jump and fried their main fuse box before.

For friends and family, absolutely. For me and my wife, I taught her how to bump start the car. For anybody else, as a favor, it had better be a very extreme situation. While doing Uber - hell no.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

$20 for a jump which takes like 10 minutes? Just because you work for uber doesn't mean you have to be like them.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> $20 for a jump which takes like 10 minutes? Just because you work for uber doesn't mean you have to be like them.


If a driver's going to do it, $20 is not an unreasonable amount for their time and risk. That's no more than what a roadside service would charge if you don't have a membership.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down?


Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Been asked for two. "I'm sorry that is beyond my capacity" was my response.

In winter though I'd be happy to drive over and offer my car as a warming hut (for a nominal fee) until your AAA person arrives or my next ping pops up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Is this some kind of joke?


I meant to add when the battery is dead. Not a joke.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


Well most of them don't use electronics to pop the trunk. It's just a latch or possibly a button using an attached cable. I'm sure you already tried it though?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Well most of them don't use electronics to pop the trunk. It's just a latch or possibly a button using an attached cable. I'm sure you already tried it though?


Yes. The battery was dead. The button did not work.

You did give me a idea.

I need to rig up a string to that emergency release latch that is located inside the trunk. The said string can be ran up to the front much like some speaker wire.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

if you know how to do it, and you can make an extra $20, go ahead. 

no need for buying extra stuff - you aren't going to get more than a couple of these unless you live in some godforsaken northern region

no need to be in fear of someone suing you. They are asking you for a favor, you are suggesting a tip in return. If their car fries instantly or next week, that is life in the big city.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

A word of caution regarding jump starting a Prius- I understand the electronics are very susceptible to expensive damage if the cables are reversed. The Prius does have a convenient under hood access point for jumping, as the auxiliary battery is under the cargo area floor.
Also, I wouldn't recommend using a Prius to try to jump start another vehicle, due to the small battery.
I have one of the portable combination jump/air compressor units from Costco, about $60 as I recall.
If you do it, I agree with others who said let the owner hook up his car.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Why would you pay for a jump box, drive for free, jump someone for free, then drive somewhere else for free? To hopefully get your pittance of a cancel fee?

If Uber wised up and offered the service at a flat rate PLUS mileage, ok. But we are a ride share service. AAA takes care of the rest.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Look at it this way. The first time something goes wrong, the rider will report you and your "jump start business" to Uber and you'll be deactivated just like that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Why would you pay for a jump box, drive for free, jump someone for free, then drive somewhere else for free? To hopefully get your pittance of a cancel fee?
> 
> If Uber wised up and offered the service at a flat rate PLUS mileage, ok. But we are a ride share service. AAA takes care of the rest.


She clearly mentioned she would do it for a nice tip.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Duh ... I forgot about those prepackaged jump start things.

I note that some also have 120v / 12v / USB power ports and a compressor. Might get one ...


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> She clearly mentioned she would do it for a nice tip.


We don't know we're getting tipped when we accept a ping. 2 bits is a nice tip for some people. Although I did get a $20 tip yesterday for braving the ice storm.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> So if you could jump 5 cars a day , that's $125 for couple of hours


The math sounds good but I'll bet the OP will not get more than five requests all winter.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tow drivers are very territorial, and protective of their positions.

Its one thing to provide road service to your friend, quite another to do it commercially as an Uber driver.

Could stir up an ugly scene or two, horning in on those guys racket, IMHO. And considering the facts that tow drivers are tight with the police as police rely on them to tow accidents off the road and the fact that snow storms are like Christmas to these guys, its where they make their money---I wouldn't mess with them


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It amazes me the lack of wisdom the average ant has.
Theres this terrific company called triple A (AAA), Automobile Association of America.
For about 70 per year they include 3 to 4 emergency roadside assistance bailouts (like most insurance, AAA knows the average ERA call is about .5 times per year per customer).

As a cab company owner I was not eligible so had to pay towtrucks full retail minus a slight discount.
As a result, I became.aquainted with real EMERGENCY roadside assistance pricing.

A jump start is a $45 retail service by a tow company.
As a cab I'd charge between $15 and $25.
Now ants want to do it for a $2.85 payout.
Let me give you a word of advice...
Don't let the AAA towtrucks see you do this.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As a cab company owner I was not eligible so had to pay towtrucks full retail minus a slight discount.
> .


This is a good point here, Uber drivers really aren't eligible for AAA road service either when working. Right now, tow drivers might overlook this tidbit, but should Uber drivers get the reputation of providing jumps for cheapskate motorists who don't want to pay the $50/year or retail price for it, this will put a light on Uber partners as ineligible.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is a good point here, Uber drivers really aren't eligible for AAA road service either when working. Right now, tow drivers might overlook this tidbit, but should Uber drivers get the reputation of providing jumps for cheapskate motorists who don't want to pay the $50/year or retail price for it, this will put a light on Uber partners as ineligible.


That too. my main point was that tow truck drivers are psychotic latent killers with tire irons and power tools.
Picture an angry John Belushi chewing on a 3 day old .50 cigar stub wearing homeless man gloves with the fingers cut off and coveralls, who hasn't slept in most of a week so his mobile home doesn't get repo'd and towed.
Don't get caught.


----------



## Sid161 (May 9, 2016)

I did it the other day, charged 20$ person was grateful even tho car didn't start. I also pop locks, it's a good side hussle. with fares so low and being all around town anyway it sa good way to make some extra $. Liability concerns are for cowards with day jobs ;P


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> .
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


Asking an Uber customer for cash money for service is a big no-no, particularly as you are proposing cutting Uber out of the loop for a taste of the $20. In addition to possible problems with road service professionals out there, you could get deactivated for this.


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

I can't believe these assholes who are blasting your idea...it's a legitimate suggestion and that's what we are here for! Keep them coming Karen


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> But why the hell would they call an uber when it's faster to just flag people down?


When you are where there is noone to flag down, maybe? duh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lladnarg said:


> I can't believe these assholes who are blasting your idea...it's a legitimate suggestion and that's what we are here for! Keep them coming Karen


Pointing out possible downfalls to a plan isn't "blasting the idea".

I'm sure that the OP will do what she wants to do, since she asked, she's just getting points to consider.


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Asking an Uber customer for cash money for service is a big no-no, particularly as you are proposing cutting Uber out of the loop for a taste of the $20. In addition to possible problems with road service professionals out there, you could get deactivated for this.





I_Like_Spam said:


> Pointing out possible downfalls to a plan isn't "blasting the idea".
> 
> I'm sure that the OP will do what she wants to do, since she asked, she's just getting points to consider.


That's good to point out possible downfalls...I'm talking about some of the more harsh and petty responses, there we're at least 5 I read that we're unnecessarily critical


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

We have a guy here in the neighbourhood, retired, went and put his phonenumber and 'need a jumpstart or help with your flat tire' poster on all parkingmeters. I see him driving around frequently. Charges €20,- per pop. No commission to be paid. Clever guy.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Decided to change my response. I routinely carry several hundred in hand tools in my pickup, as well as recovery tools and a EMT level first aide kit. I spend time in the back country, thus I follow an unspoken, unwritten code of conduct, that I will help you out and expect nothing for it (I've done some serious backcountry off-road repairs to get people back underway and never accepted a dime for it. Now, the flip side of that, my primary job I'm a truck driver, at one time truckers were considered the White Knights of the highway, would always stop to help someone out. Since the mid-80's, this is no longer true with the risk of hijackings and cargo theft. So I'm torn, the off-roader in me says help, the trucker in me says it's not worth the risk.

I don't carry $1 million in liability insurance like AAA or a toy company to fix your car, so I pick and choose. If it's a fellow Uber/Lyft driver, like is common in the airport holding lot for dead batteries, I'll give a jump, but otherwise, nope, not worth it.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.


It is definitely a good offer. The problem is most people don't carry cash anymore. You'll arrive and they'll have no way to pay you.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Use a jump box. Don't use your own car.

Be forewarned of liabilities if you provide this service. Recommend creating an LLC or something in case somebody gets pissed at you.

To OP> From what's described, you're not doing this for pleasure or God Samaritan status, you're doing it as a rescue business.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

My wife and I run a roadside assistance business with motor club contracts and plenty of cash business. Some cars are tricky. Some cars are poorly maintained. Some people are looking for a quick buck from a lawsuit. If you can navigate that go for it.

As far as the compact jump starters, they worry me, but they are getting better.

Personally I use an ES5000 Booster Pac I bought used from a tow company for $40 three years ago. Still works perfect. They are about $130 new. Strong enough for any gas vehicle and even light duty diesels unless it's twenty years old and the glow plugs and injectors are shot. Ask me how I know.

There are ways into the trunk of a car. Depends on the car. I'm going to assume we are talking about my nemesis, the 06+ Impala. I'll give you a tip. Find an LT or LTZ model in a junkyard and swap to the folding rear seat. Alternatively, get the kit from the dealer to add a key lock to the trunk like the police models have. Drill the hole, insert lock, connect rod to latch. Done.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Donshonda said:


> I drove a nice 70's ish man from the airport to his apartment 30 miles away. He wasn't staying there, he just needed to get his truck so he could go to his families thanksgiving. when we got there, something told me to wait until he got it started. It was pitch black out in the woods and I told him I would stay until I saw his truck start. (He lived in Florida, so I knew his truck had been sitting in cold Maine temps for a while) Sure enough? Dead battery. I gave him a jump it started in seconds. Just needed 5 more min of my time. I refused a tip. I made $25 on the trip already. Dead heading all the way back to Portland all I could think about was the world needs more good gestures like that. Plus? My mom would have slapped me silly if I took a tip from that old man. (which he DID offer) Thanksgiving or not.


You're doing a business, not a charity. you should have accepted the tip.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

uberer2016 said:


> $20 for a jump which takes like 10 minutes? Just because you work for uber doesn't mean you have to be like them.


$20 is a fair price for that service. you're so used to being abused by uber you now feel guilty even to be paid fairly.
Lol, the irony.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Lladnarg said:


> When you are where there is noone to flag down, maybe? duh


Reading some of these posts, you'll get a good idea of the business savvy (or lack thereof) of some uber drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Yes. I keep a jumpstarter in my trunk but that is for me or any friends in case the battery gets ran down. There are liability issues as said.
> 
> I once let a another driver use my jumpstarter. Well they hooked it up backwards and ended up frying their battery and did some small damage to their vehicle. Thankfully it wasn't my fault though as I let them hook it up themselves (partially because I was aware of liability issues and the other part because I did not know their car, they did).
> 
> You never know what the state of that car is when you hook it up. Maybe some bonehead hooked up the terminal color codes wrong so that now when you put it on it is backwards? Or maybe the battery is dangerously faulty and might explode when you hook it up. If you do this make sure you know the safety issues.


Hooking up the cables wrong could also fry the cars computer, and computers aren't cheap.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


Lol, I actually have this problem right now, my Prius battery has been acting up for a couple months, I think the ground cable needs to be cleaned and reattached. I could call AAA for a jump again but since I have a couple other cars I decided to just take everything apart tomorrow. Since the battery isn't working I can't start car, lock the doors or open the rear door where the battery is located. 

Funny thing is I had been considering buying a small power pack/jumper when I came across this thread. I had one a while back that I bought from Sears with jumper, air compressor and small inverter. Unfortunately it grew legs and moved to someone elses garage.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Yes. The battery was dead. The button did not work.
> 
> You did give me a idea.
> 
> I need to rig up a string to that emergency release latch that is located inside the trunk. The said string can be ran up to the front much like some speaker wire.


Mine doesn't have an emergency release latch. Not that I could see anyway.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

Since I bought my prius a while back I stopped carrying jumper cables in the trunk. My understanding is there was no need anymore because a Prius battery will always have some charge. I think that kind of issue goes to mechanic that can service one.

I also really don't get this whole idea of giving people jumps as uber drivers. How would I even know they need a jump? To get something like that started you would need to start a business have signs and advertisements.

Unless uber directly adds it to the app UberJump... or UberTow, LOL.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I do oil changes in the TNC lot at SFO. Make a ton off that and selling air filters. I also get $50 each for changing Prius headlights!!!!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


Interesting. How would you advertise it? Word of mouth with local businesses maybe? I've known people with 4wd trucks that would drive around beaches in the summer or rural roads in the winter to help people who get stuck for a price. I don't see why it couldn't work if there's a way to inform people that you're offering the service.


----------



## narco (Oct 31, 2016)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


if it's electric(most newer cars same old cars like cadillac) you need to pop the trunk button (small screwdriver) 
than connect power to the wire that go to the button (12-18v drill battery will do the trick)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ridelending said:


> Since I bought my prius a while back I stopped carrying jumper cables in the trunk. My understanding is there was no need anymore because a Prius battery will always have some charge. I think that kind of issue goes to mechanic that can service one.
> 
> I also really don't get this whole idea of giving people jumps as uber drivers. How would I even know they need a jump? To get something like that started you would need to start a business have signs and advertisements.
> 
> Unless uber directly adds it to the app UberJump... or UberTow, LOL.


What year is your Prius?

There are two batteries, the traction battery that runs the wheels in conjunction with the gasoline engine, and the accesories battery. The accesories battery starts the gasoline engine, runs lights and power door locks/windows, gauges etc. just like a regular car.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Sure people broken down in cold weather will gladly have cash tips Handy, yeah right.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

R


ridelending said:


> Since I bought my prius a while back I stopped carrying jumper cables in the trunk. My understanding is there was no need anymore because a Prius battery will always have some charge. I think that kind of issue goes to mechanic that can service one.





observer said:


> What year is your Prius?
> 
> There are two batteries, the traction battery that runs the wheels in conjunction with the gasoline engine, and the accesories battery. The accesories battery starts the gasoline engine, runs lights and power door locks/windows, gauges etc. just like a regular car.


Just to clear up a couple of points and offer some advice, as I am on my third Prius since 2003.

The auxiliary battery can indeed go flat, and not have enough juice to do anything. If it won't work the door locks, it won't start the computers needed to get the car going. (The auxiliary battery doesn't start the engine in the conventional sense by cranking a starter motor.) This battery is located under the rear cargo floor on the passenger side, not easily accessible for jumping, especially if the hatch release won't work. However, there is a convenient under hood terminal access point mounted near the driver's side firewall where you can attach jumper cables. Be absolutely certain of the polarity when doing this, as expensive damage to the computers can result if you cross the cables.

(You can also gain access to the cargo area by folding the rear seats forward and crawling in to open the floor cover to get to the manual hatch release, but not worth the trouble, IMHO.)

If the auxiliary battery is four years old or beyond, the best bet is to replace it, especially if it has gone flat in the past. One well recommended replacement is the Optima Yellowtop battery, which is what I plan to buy the next time I need one.

A final caution- if you or family members want to listen to music on the car stereo system, always do so in "ready" mode, so that the engine will start to keep the hybrid battery charged. Otherwise this small auxiliary battery will drain quickly, if it is running accessories.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> R
> 
> Just to clear up a couple of points and offer some advice, as I am on my third Prius since 2003.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the info, makes sense about it not starting the engine but the computers. I knew the battery was where you said and when my battery died last month I had everything cleaned out and uncoverred when the AAA guy got there to jump me. He also told me I didn't have to clean it out as there was a jump terminal in the front.

We sell batteries where I work so I'm changing it with a new one today. We actually do sell quite a few of them.

Thinking back on it, both times the battery died, I had been listening to the radio with the car off......

I have also had the "heads up" display not work a few times, I looked it up on the internet and it said could be a bad ground between battery and car. Last two times this happened to me, I went back and fiddled with ground cable and "heads up" display started to work again. Not sure if it was just a coincidence.

Again, thnx for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Thnx for the info, makes sense about it not starting the engine but the computers. I knew the battery was where you said and when my battery died last month I had everything cleaned out and uncoverred when the AAA guy got there to jump me. He also told me I didn't have to clean it out as there was a jump terminal in the front.
> 
> We sell batteries where I work so I'm changing it with a new one today. We actually do sell quite a few of them.
> 
> ...


You're most welcome. The general consensus on PriusChat seems to be that whenever little gremlins get in there and strange things happen, the first thing to check is the auxiliary battery. 
Because the battery has to be vented from the passenger compartment, a Miata battery will work as a replacement, as it sits in the trunk. That one may be less expensive than one marketed for the Prius. I have only replaced one and got it from the Toyota dealer. But again, the owners on PriusChat seem to agree the Optima Yellow Top is the best. I'm actually nearing five years on the original battery in my 2012 Plugin. It gets charged each time I plug into charge the Lithium main battery, so maybe that extends the life of the auxiliary.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I like the idea. I was going to buy one of those battery chargers that you plug into a wall outlet to recharge anyway. Here in the Greater Bridgeport area they are talking about a few inches of snow tonight. Might be a few people needing jumps tomorrow! $20 would be too high for the Bridgeport crowd, but I'd be happy to go into the suburbs and collect $20 a pop!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the "Battery Tender" from Amazon or PepBoys for about $25. I have a couple of them for cars I don't drive regularly, and both have older batteries that have held up fine. They are automatic and once the battery is charged they just give a trickle charge as needed. They have a quick disconnect plug so that you can leave the cables hooked up, or use the alligator clips that come in the kit.
Of course, this unit isn't for jumping other people's batteries outside and away from a wall outlet.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Not worth the risk. Something goes wrong on the spot, it's all your fault. They find out there's an electrical problem in the car two months later, it must be something that Uber driver did.
> 
> Carry a stand alone jump starter like others suggested for yourself, or if someone (non-uber) needs a good samaritan. If you're a stranger helping a stranger, they can't track down your identity and blame you after the fact.


Sick sad world. Like you can harm someone's car by jump starting it. And if it did get harmed, well it was likely to happen no matter who did the jumping. You connect the cables in the right order, start the cars, etc. Not real technical, not a lot of ways to do it wrong. If you do it right, anything damaged as a result is probably due to an already existing problem that was just catalyzed by the jumping. But sadly, you are right. #ihatemyspecies

Also, if you use a Prius, check you manual regarding jumping people's cars. It isn't a normal engine, and you can damage your Prius...just FYI.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


I had a friend fry his car after helping someone jump theirs -- the other car had a short in it, unbeknownst to my friend. 
After that, I decided never give anyone a jump.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

observer said:


> What year is your Prius?
> 
> There are two batteries, the traction battery that runs the wheels in conjunction with the gasoline engine, and the accesories battery. The accesories battery starts the gasoline engine, runs lights and power door locks/windows, gauges etc. just like a regular car.


I have a 2016 Prius C



Older Chauffeur said:


> Just to clear up a couple of points and offer some advice, as I am on my third Prius since 2003.
> 
> The auxiliary battery can indeed go flat, and not have enough juice to do anything. If it won't work the door locks, it won't start the computers needed to get the car going. (The auxiliary battery doesn't start the engine in the conventional sense by cranking a starter motor.) This battery is located under the rear cargo floor on the passenger side, not easily accessible for jumping, especially if the hatch release won't work. However, there is a convenient under hood terminal access point mounted near the driver's side firewall where you can attach jumper cables. Be absolutely certain of the polarity when doing this, as expensive damage to the computers can result if you cross the cables.
> 
> A final caution- if you or family members want to listen to music on the car stereo system, always do so in "ready" mode, so that the engine will start to keep the hybrid battery charged. Otherwise this small auxiliary battery will drain quickly, if it is running accessories.


Thanks for this this info! Putting the jumper cables back in my car again. I didn't know that you had to have the car in "ready" mode to listen to music. I'm lucky I haven't left the radio on for more than small amount of time.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


We charge $15 unless there's an Uber sticker in the window. If there's a sticker, surge rates kick in, so we charge $50. ;-)


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have received requests by stranded motorists, when I show up and they ask for a jump, I refuse, but offer to transport them to a safe place, if they refuse, 5 min later cancel rider no show, and report to uber the incident. We are drivers, not AAA. I worked as a mechanic when I was younger , seen batteries explode when atemped to jump, friend of mine ended up loosing sight in one eye fm bat exploding. You think about it, dont let greed get you to do something your not covered by insurance for. just my opinion, do as you see fit, but be careful.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

If you can afford to repair anything/everything that is broken, or could be broken on their car, and if you're willing to risk damage to your car...the one you use to make money...then go for it. Otherwise, there's too much liability to provide this service.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

observer said:


> Mine doesn't have an emergency release latch. Not that I could see anyway.


This has been a requirement for all american made cars since 2002. Thanks Obama...or was that Bush? I think that was Bush. Thanks Dubya!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You're most welcome. The general consensus on PriusChat seems to be that whenever little gremlins get in there and strange things happen, the first thing to check is the auxiliary battery.
> Because the battery has to be vented from the passenger compartment, a Miata battery will work as a replacement, as it sits in the trunk. That one may be less expensive than one marketed for the Prius. I have only replaced one and got it from the Toyota dealer. But again, the owners on PriusChat seem to agree the Optima Yellow Top is the best. I'm actually nearing five years on the original battery in my 2012 Plugin. It gets charged each time I plug into charge the Lithium main battery, so maybe that extends the life of the auxiliary.





Stephen said:


> This has been a requirement for all american made cars since 2002. Thanks Obama...or was that Bush? I think that was Bush. Thanks Dubya!


"American made"? Not imports? If there's one in my car it's not visible.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Should be all cars with an enclosed trunk. Generally on the underside of the trunk lid itself, a glow-in-the-dark handle.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> "American made"? Not imports? If there's one in my car it's not visible.


I think what Stephen is referring to is the emergency trunk release handle requirement, which may not apply to five door hatchbacks. And laws on vehicles sold in the USA typically apply across the board, regardless of point of manufacture.
Consult your owner's manual for the location of the inside hatch release. Note: it may be referred to as the "rear door " as it is for my 2012, rather than the hatch. I've never used any of them, but they may different in various generations of the Prius.
The "kidnap escape handle" in some cars is actually lit up green when the trunk is closed. I don't know if that was part of the law. I wonder if it has ever been used for that purpose.......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jeep45238 said:


> Should be all cars with an enclosed trunk. Generally on the underside of the trunk lid itself, a glow-in-the-dark handle.





Older Chauffeur said:


> I think what Stephen is referring to is the emergency trunk release handle requirement, which may not apply to five door hatchbacks. And laws on vehicles sold in the USA typically apply across the board, regardless of point of manufacture.
> Consult your owner's manual for the location of the inside hatch release. Note: it may be referred to as the "rear door " as it is for my 2012, rather than the hatch. I've never used any of them, but they may different in various generations of the Prius.
> The "kidnap escape handle" in some cars is actually lit up green when the trunk is closed. I don't know if that was part of the law. I wonder if it has ever been used for that purpose.......


Yea, I've seen them on other cars, if I remember correctly it was in case kids locked themselves in the trunk. I think it happens pretty often.

My latch isn't visible, and I haven't been able to work on car yet. Maybe a latch isn't required because the back seats don't block the trunk area and they also fold down.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


I got this little unit from Walmart only 40 bucks it actually fits under my front driver seat very handy..


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> More than a pair of jumper cables but it doesn't risk your car.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-portable-power-pack-with-jump-starter-62306.html
> 
> I'm not sure it's worth the liability risk myself but that's something you have to decide for yourself.


I carry one of these, whether local or on a trip. Read the directions.. Positive lead on positive battery, negative goes to the engine or a bracket (NOT THE NEGATIVE side of battery) Wait 5 minutes BEFORE attempting to start the car, if you don't wait 5 minutes, car will NOT start. Jumps batteries, Work light, (2) 12V DC outlets, 1 Usb and a air compressor.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


What make and model?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I got this little unit from Walmart only 40 bucks it actually fits under my front driver seat very handy..


I dont think that it is a good idea, ( to keep a charger under your sit). Metal parts under the seat can start a fire if you are not careful.
I am telling you because once, I owned and VW rabbit and the manufacturer put the battery under the driver's seat. One day, it burned out by itself after I parked the car.


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

I've done it once. The guy offered me extra $5 bucks beforehand and got it started within 5 mins. He told me that he didn't want to wait for 1 hr AAA service to arrive. 

It was always a nice story to share with pax too.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


Dont use cables, buy a portable booster to start your car


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cabs companies in this area have done it for years. They charge twenty-five to fifty dollars. The tow truck charges at least fifty. If the car stalls and he has to re-connect the cables, even though he has not gone anywhere, he charges another fifty.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Cabs companies in this area have done it for years. They charge twenty-five to fifty dollars. The tow truck charges at least fifty. If the car stalls and he has to re-connect the cables, even though he has not gone anywhere, he charges another fifty.


So some cab driver with no ethics double charge you and now you think that's the norm


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> So some cab driver with no ethics double charge you and now you think that's the norm


No, the tow truck driver double charges you, not the cab driver. Every cab driver of whom I am aware, charges only once, even if the thing stalls and requires a re-connect. I always have done it that way when I have given jumps. In fact, most cab drivers will sit there a minute to make sure that it does not stall; at least those of whom I am aware.

No, not the cab driver, the tow truck driver.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I was contacted by State Farm Insurance to provide the service in NYC only @ $19 per call and on standby + what ever tip you get. I said no, I am in NJ. They don't pay for the toll to NYC but it works like Uber calls.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

Trebor said:


> While we are on this topic, does anybody know how to open your trunk when your trunk has no key and your seat does not fold down and your battery IS dead? #firstworldproblems.


On some cars you can pull down the backseats from the inside (some cars you need the trunk open for this) and crawl to pull on the emergency trunk wire.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I got this little unit from Walmart only 40 bucks it actually fits under my front driver seat very handy..


My god that is some heavy equipment to be carrying around all the time. I have one of these and it starts my gigantic SUV every time - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UJ2JDS/?tag=ubne0c-20

* and I got it for $6.99 on vipon.com


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


Karen you seem very interesting. Is that your real pic?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

phirenze said:


> My god that is some heavy equipment to be carrying around all the time. I have one of these and it starts my gigantic SUV every time - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UJ2JDS/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> * and I got it for $6.99 on vipon.com


You calling that a heavy piece of equipment I can pick it up with my baby finger,

The purpose of my portable charger is to jump start my ford hybrid Fusion if I ever need it,

And I have used it about a dozen times my 12 volt battery went out in my Ford Fusion hybrid about 2 months ago, I had to jump start my car for 2 weeks every time I got in it,

if you using that little thing you bought to jump start a full-size dead battery, you're quite capable of blowing that thing up, i used to race radio control cars and planes I built lots of battery packs I seen three of them blow up, good luck to you with that,

The faster you discharge a battery, the more heat will be produced due to resistance in the battery itself. Think of it like a battery cable. If you were to force 20 amps through a 2/0 battery cable, most of the electricity would pass through as there would be almost no resistance. Now force 1000 amps through your 2/0 battery cable. The electricity would pass through, but the cable would become very hot causing waste heat. A battery operates the same way,

If you try to to pull a serious amount amps from small battery to start your car, it will get hot and it maye blow,

*Warning* please be advised a small unit like that it's only meant to put some charge in your car battery it's not meant to be used to actually start your car it can explode you have been warned.

A and AHs, are not the same thing and misunderstanding the difference can get you seriously injured or killed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jrt1738 said:


> On some cars you can pull down the backseats from the inside (some cars you need the trunk open for this) and crawl to pull on the emergency trunk wire.


Right behind pull down back seat I have a short pole with a loop on the end of it, so I can grab the emergency trunk release from the back seat if need be.

There is not a lot of room to crawl from the back seat all the way into the back of the truck, because the Hybrid battery takes up room in the trunk.


----------



## DiamondDrive (Dec 15, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> I drove a nice 70's ish man from the airport to his apartment 30 miles away. He wasn't staying there, he just needed to get his truck so he could go to his families thanksgiving. when we got there, something told me to wait until he got it started. It was pitch black out in the woods and I told him I would stay until I saw his truck start. (He lived in Florida, so I knew his truck had been sitting in cold Maine temps for a while) Sure enough? Dead battery. I gave him a jump it started in seconds. Just needed 5 more min of my time. I refused a tip. I made $25 on the trip already. Dead heading all the way back to Portland all I could think about was the world needs more good gestures like that. Plus? My mom would have slapped me silly if I took a tip from that old man. (which he DID offer) Thanksgiving or not.


What a great story! Sometimes you have to unplug from the clock and plug into the Universe for a minute. Thanks for that!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

unPat said:


> So if you could jump 5 cars a day , that's $125 for couple of hours


Yeah, because it's likely you will even get 5 requests in a year.



uberer2016 said:


> $20 for a jump which takes like 10 minutes? Just because you work for uber doesn't mean you have to be like them.


Yes, you should get paid for your time. Charity is for children's hospitals and non-profits, not for people to WASTE your time while you are trying to make money to save cash on a service call.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Asking an Uber customer for cash money for service is a big no-no, particularly as you are proposing cutting Uber out of the loop for a taste of the $20. In addition to possible problems with road service professionals out there, you could get deactivated for this.


It's not an Uber service and once you no-show them, Uber got a cut. Uber cannot stop you from choosing to sign off of Uber and take a side job jumping someone's car. That's what independent contractor is all about. You will NOT be charging an Uber customer as it will be off the app.



OneDay said:


> Sure people broken down in cold weather will gladly have cash tips Handy, yeah right.


That's why you get a square reader to accept credit cards. Are they lacking cash, credit cards, and phone payment options? Then they get a friendly "Goodbye and good luck" and screw helping them. They are probably 3 times as rich as you and lying.



MoneyUber4 said:


> I was contacted by State Farm Insurance to provide the service in NYC only @ $19 per call and on standby + what ever tip you get. I said no, I am in NJ. They don't pay for the toll to NYC but it works like Uber calls.


 Now that would make it worth buying an expensive jumper for.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

had a pax call, and ask if i had cables BEFORE i got to the pick up address, i said no, he cancled the ride.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not going through the whole thread, so if this has been covered.. sorry..

I carry a Jump N Carry 660 in all of my cars, I do mainly repairable/wrecks in my business so I jump a TON of cars, including cars with no batteries and diesel trucks with dead batteries. I have never NOT had a JnC unit crank a car. (2 JnCs for a dodge diesel with completely dead batteries) that said, I have tried HF, Sears and other units.. they are JUNK. sure they might start a car once or twice, but in the long run, they do not hold up. My oldest JnC unit is 3 years old and I ran the damn thing over with a 10,000 pound truck in the driveway by accident. hardly even scratched it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JFJLP6/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Back when I drove cab, every so often someone would call, just to ask if we could jump-start their cars. Naturally, there were all manner of reasons the cab company had a "NO WAY" policy. Risk of damage to radios, etc.
> 
> Now we're about to have the first really cold weather strike of this season. I'm thinking of carrying a separate battery and cables in the car. I figure the $5 cancellation fee plus $20 cash might be a good offer.
> 
> Anyone here provide a starting service? What do you think of the idea?


Maybe it will workout. However, I used to do a lot of mechanical work on the side, and you get the occasional d-bag. You jump start their car, and their fuel pump fails the next week, and it is your fault. Or the tire goes flat, or the radiator leaks....your fault. Really, your idea seems pretty good, but there is always some jerk that ruins a good idea... But I could see Uber/Lyft offering something like this, to exploit the drivers even more.


----------

